# First EV Project Build



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

PaulinWA said:


> I am deciding between a EV Car project and a bike build. I have a rolling frame for a build I was going to do and it's a very hefty aftermarket frame.
> 
> I did think about using a Suzuki shaft drive system. Since I would have to pay to have a sprocket fabricated on the the shaft of the electric motor I can't imagine paying to have the shaft fabricated to match the Suzuki driveshaft would be that much more expensive, maybe I am wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdimarco (Oct 22, 2013)

I would start small. An electric pedal through bike would be tricky in my estimation. I would go with an electric motorcycle or car. And I would pick the motorcycle for your first build, I would imagine it would not only be easier to build but also to stay within budget. Much less mass to try to push with batteries.

My mantra is get the lowest rated voltage motor in your size you can so you can run it at a low voltage and get decent RPM and get some good range and use economical batteries.

I would use 6v golf cart batteries (235ah) in any build from minibike up to cars. I really feel they are the best battery option out there right now. You would only need 2-4 on a motorcycle and they are only $130 each. The flooded cells will also be a good intro into electric vehicles, you need to get initiated into being conscious about your batteries .


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why not use the shaft from the transmission and go direct. Is there a problem doing that? Does it slow down the bike not having larger gears rather than going stright to the rear end?[/QUOTE]

So I am in the middle of a Honda goldwing 1100 and I am going right to the drive shaft, if the 3to1 doesn't work out I have another motor to work with. I don,t know how to I hook an extra 2 to1 reducer to the drive shaft nor where I might buy that anyway. I,m thinking about going with lifepo4 batteries In the 12 volt battery box. 60. Volts. I don,t know about speed. I,m hoping it will be fast nough for traffic

Diver653


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

mdimarco said:


> My mantra is get the lowest rated voltage motor in your size you can so you can run it at a low voltage and get decent RPM and get some good range and use economical batteries.
> 
> I would use 6v golf cart batteries (235ah) in any build from minibike up to cars. I really feel they are the best battery option out there right now. You would only need 2-4 on a motorcycle and they are only $130 each. The flooded cells will also be a good intro into electric vehicles, you need to get initiated into being conscious about your batteries .


This guy has appeared (just recently) rabbiting about Lead Acid and low voltage
Please check up with some more knowledgeable members of the forum before you pay any attention to his nonsense

IMHO - Lithium and a decent voltage (150v minimum) is the way to go


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

PaulinWA said:


> I read several thread and saw the comments on using belt drive, I understand an electric motor may be to powerful for a belt drive system.


That depends on the belt system - you can get belt systems that will transmit a lot of power!

The limiting factor is the grip of the rear tire - you should be able to find a belt system that will take much more torque than that tire

I believe some of the bigger bikes use a belt drive - even those tiny lightweight Harley Davidson's sometimes use belt drives


----------

